# It wasn’t perfect, but Tito Ortiz stuck around for a happy ending



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ultimately I think Tito was cannon fodder due to his lack of articulation. Back then he had blonde hair and today he still rocks it with the same shorts. To me that shows that he's real as much as people hate on em. 

I watched his very first fight and remember when he was beating Guy Metzger then the ref stopped it and Guy beat em with a choke. He got his revenge I believe thus starting the war with Lions Den. That's probably what he'll be best known for along with taking a beating against Chuck due to their media portraying that over and over. He actually beat some solid competition in Belfort, Wanderlei, The Janitor, Griffin, among others. I just don't think he ever got his dues cuz he was an easy person to hate on. There's no denying it though, he was a pioneer of the sport and most do not age or leave the cage/Octagon gracefully like his long time nemesis The Iceman. Good for Tito. I enjoyed watching him all these years win or lose. So long Hungtington Beach Bad Boy!



> In fighting, you don’t necessarily get just one chance to make a good last impression. You can take as many as you need, though it’s seldom advised to try and outlast your own vitality. Chuck Liddell had to have the truth pounded into him between 2008 and 2010 with three straight knockout losses, the second two (against Mauricio Rua and Rich Franklin) which were booked as if to prove the reports of his demise premature. He didn’t get a good last impression. Neither did Franklin, for that matter, who lost to Cung Le in violent fashion in 2012. And in fact, neither did Le, who was left wheezing blood in his final fight by Michael Bisping in 2014.
> 
> Somewhere at the end of a career, storied or not, competition at the highest level in fighting slips into a public form of battery. Witness what happened to B.J. Penn just a week ago. He didn’t belong in the cage with 24-year-old Yair Rodriguez, even if from a promotional standpoint wool was invented to pull over people’s eyes. The company line was that Penn wanted to return to glory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

He had a nice carreer and was at the top of the LHW division for 3 years in the UFC. But mostly that was due to the lack of competition and when guys like Liddel and Couture started competing at that weight he came short. But still he was a remarkable person in our sport and always had an entertainment factor!


----------

